# Last Years Fishin



## fella_4 (Dec 2, 2002)

Last year on Audobon we didnt do to bad we were out there mabey 20 days of the entire ice fishin season and caught walleye from 4in. to 14in. maybe at about 20 a day and there where 6 of us so we caught them legally. And pearch at bout 25 a day from 3in. to 11in. So I want to get back out there so if any one knows ice thickness write me at [email protected] or like reply on this thing.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

> or like reply on this thing.


Welcome to the world of Internet forums! 

My buddy who lives off the lake says it should be ready in almost 2 weeks.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

did he mean driving in 2 weeks? i'll be heading to audubon tomorrow night and will try to remember to post a report here... the ice should be plenty thick for walking on, more than enough...


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

Actually, I was up on the lake on Sunday. I walked out, but there were 3 pick-ups out on the ice  NUTS!!! There is only 4-6 inches of ice (depending on how far out you are), so I wouldn't advise anyone to drive out, but walking is fine. Caught some really nice perch (and a few small ones). Only caught 1 walleye, but had to head home early. I heard the bite usually starts about the time I left- around 5 pm. I had all my bites in 12-15 ft of water off a point. Good Luck! :beer:


----------

